# Blueline running wrong direction



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a BLI Blueline Diesel UP E7A with dummy E7B. It has a Digitrax DZ143PS decoder installed for motor control. These bluelines have a DC sound system built in that can be run with DCC when a motor decoder is installed. I reset to factory defaults for the sound unit and the motor controller. Now the engine runs in reverse direction from what my Power cab shows on the screen. Is there a CV I can adjust on the DZ143PS so that the engine runs in the proper direction? Please help this is driving me nutz. This was working properly before the factory reset so I am guessing I changed a CV when I originally got the engine about 1 year ago.
-Art


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You could also swap the orange and grey wire positions on the motor.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I need the engine # to give you the compleate answer!


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

What does CV29 read, you need to add 1 to the number it is set to now to make it go in the opposite direction. EG: if it is 6 then program it to 7

Goto Broadway limited here:
http://www.broadway-limited.com/supportdocumentation.aspx

download DCC 4-Digit Addressing CV Calculator Software for Windows
and run that it will tell you what CV29 sould be, then if it runs backwards then 
add a 1 to CV29.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

oldSmokey said:


> What does CV29 read, you need to add 1 to the number it is set to now to make it go in the opposite direction. EG: if it is 6 then program it to 7
> 
> Goto Broadway limited here:
> http://www.broadway-limited.com/supportdocumentation.aspx
> ...


Thanks Smokey, CV 29 was set at 38. I changed it to 39 and all is well. I figured it was something simple.
-Art


----------

